# Cannondale CAAD9



## camm_92 (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to get into road biking and am looking at bikes. Im leaning towards the Cannondale CAAD9. I do not know much about componants though and I am not sure which bike to buy, the Cannondale CAAD9 7 triple, or the Cannondale CAAD9 6 triple. I test rode a CAAD9 today and it seemed to be a good fit. The CAAD9 6 is about $150 more at my local shop and im wondering if it's worth it?

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

camm_92 said:


> I want to get into road biking and am looking at bikes. Im leaning towards the Cannondale CAAD9. I do not know much about componants though and I am not sure which bike to buy, the Cannondale CAAD9 7 triple, or the Cannondale CAAD9 6 triple. I test rode a CAAD9 today and it seemed to be a good fit. The CAAD9 6 is about $150 more at my local shop and im wondering if it's worth it?
> 
> Thanks


If this is your first road bike and you haven't already done so, I suggest visiting some other LBS's and riding several other brands/ models. Not because the CAAD9 is a bad choice, it isn't, but because exposure to the subtle differences in fit/ feel, ride and handling will help you determine your preferences.

OTOH, if you've already sampled what's at other shops, I think the CAAD9 6 offers some worthwhile upgrades over the 7, namely the Tiagra shifters and crankset. BTW, you must be comparing '09 models (at least the 7), because there is no CAAD9 7 offered this year.


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Personally I think for another 150 bucks or so over the caad9 6, the CAAD9 5 offers a much better value and hits the sweet spot. Lighter wheels (RS10 vs. WH500 which is one step up), plus shimano 105 components instead of a mix of Tiagra and Soras components. (105 uses technology trickled down from Ultegra and Dura-Ace and it's much different than Tiagra and Sora. Shimano's road group line goes: sora - tiagra - 105 - ultegra - dura-ace)

Also, I dun think Cannondale makes 2010 Caad9 7s (not listed on their website). The one you looked at could have been a 09 model. I'd go for a 2010 model for the new BB30 which comes with all new Caad9s, even though the frames are the same. Unless your store has a good deal on the '09 ones.

Caad9 frames are great and will last you many upgrades until you want to go for carbon. Keep in mind that a naked bare Caad9 frame retails for about 900 dollars, and since the 2010 models are the last ones to be handmade in the U.S, there's much vintage value to those. 

So uhh.. if you don't know for sure road bike is your thing, but the size feels right, get the caad9 (but in some cases beginners' riding habits change and will want to be refitted with a different size or geometry of frame, ) then as your own skills improve, you can upgrade components along and really feel the joy and benefit of each upgrade.

P.S. the 09 White/red Caad9 6 frame looks totally sweet. I'd go for the 9 6 just for its paint job alone. Purely subjective.

P.P.S. second to PJ, try different brands.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

I've got a 2009 CAAD9 6 that I leave in the States for when I'm there and I like it...but I wouldn't go any lower on the Shimano component tree than that. My other bikes are higher end, and although the difference is obvious the Tiagra stuff is perfectly functional. The frame is classic C-Dale aluminum: light enough, responsive enough, kinda harsh in the saddle but basically a good, reliable ride for a decent price. My main complaint is that I have to make more piddly adjustments to the drivetrain than I do with Ultegra, my basic training gruppo of choice for about 15 years. People always say it's less durable than 105 stuff, but I've yet to see any actual evidence of that (and I'm really not impressed with 10sp 105 stuff anyway). For a new rider, Tiagra will not leave you hanging.

105/Tiagra comparison aside, what Ranilus says is the truth...however, I imagine that, if your budget is already a question between the CAAD 6 and CAAD 7, going all the way to the 5 is probably not an option, right?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ibashii said:


> I've got a 2009 CAAD9 6 that I leave in the States for when I'm there and I like it...but I wouldn't go any lower on the Shimano component tree than that. My other bikes are higher end, and although the difference is obvious the Tiagra stuff is perfectly functional. The frame is classic C-Dale aluminum: light enough, responsive enough, kinda harsh in the saddle but basically a good, reliable ride for a decent price. My main complaint is that I have to make more piddly adjustments to the drivetrain than I do with Ultegra, my basic training gruppo of choice for about 15 years. People always say it's less durable than 105 stuff, but I've yet to see any actual evidence of that (and I'm really not impressed with 10sp 105 stuff anyway). For a new rider, Tiagra will not leave you hanging.
> 
> 105/Tiagra comparison aside, what Ranilus says is the truth*...however, I imagine that, if your budget is already a question between the CAAD 6 and CAAD 7, going all the way to the 5 is probably not an option, right?*


That was my thought. If the OP is contemplating spending $150 more on the CAAD9 6, adding (yet another) $150 might not be possible. And if it were, s/he might be in a price range where other makes/ models would be worth a look.


----------



## thomasward00 (Feb 16, 2010)

camm_92 said:


> I want to get into road biking and am looking at bikes. Im leaning towards the Cannondale CAAD9. I do not know much about componants though and I am not sure which bike to buy, the Cannondale CAAD9 7 triple, or the Cannondale CAAD9 6 triple. I test rode a CAAD9 today and it seemed to be a good fit. The CAAD9 6 is about $150 more at my local shop and im wondering if it's worth it?
> 
> Thanks



I actually looked at the CAAD9's before I purchased my new road bike, I usually don't like paying a premium for the top name brands BUT, I did like the fact that the CAAD9 is made in the U.S., from what my LBS told me, this will be the last year for that model to be built here, that should help it's resale value for years to come, as of next year Cannondale will farm out production to Taiwan and it will be just another generic frame.


----------



## thomasward00 (Feb 16, 2010)

camm_92 said:


> I want to get into road biking and am looking at bikes. Im leaning towards the Cannondale CAAD9. I do not know much about componants though and I am not sure which bike to buy, the Cannondale CAAD9 7 triple, or the Cannondale CAAD9 6 triple. I test rode a CAAD9 today and it seemed to be a good fit. The CAAD9 6 is about $150 more at my local shop and im wondering if it's worth it?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/via-nirone-7-tiagra/

That is a very nice Bianchi, it is also just a little cheaper than the Cannondale.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thomasward00 said:


> http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/via-nirone-7-tiagra/
> 
> That is a very nice Bianchi, it is also just a little cheaper than the Cannondale.


And a steel version along those same lines..
http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/gran-fondo/imola/


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

camm_92 said:


> The CAAD9 6 is about $150 more at my local shop and im wondering if it's worth it?
> 
> Thanks


That really depends where you go with this hobby. There's no objective way to measure but generally when you buy things ON THE BIKE as compared to the price of said part/component separate they are good bargain. So it's probably safe to say that getting better parts on one bike compared to the other is generally 'worth it' by industry pricing standards.

If you get into the hobby you will soon find out that $150 is chump change and almost always money well spent up front for parts that come as part of the bike. However if you just do rides around the block you probably will never care that you have better parts on your bike compared to the one you could have had for $150 less so it wouldn't be worth it.

Generally "you get what you pay for" applies to stock bikes. If you'll have any use for/appreciation of paying more and getting more......who knows.


----------



## thomasward00 (Feb 16, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> And a steel version along those same lines..
> http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/gran-fondo/imola/



The Imola is super sweet.....


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I just purchased my first road bike. I am a big guy so my options were limited on what bikes I could test ride. I test rode a CAAD9 5 and a Trek 2.<something>. Both were good bikes and I would have enjoyed either bike. I bought the CAAD because I felt like more power hit the ground on it than the Trek. I haven't really gotten out on the roads with it yet, but plan to today. I've only done workouts on a trainer with my new bike.

Good luck and enjoy the buying process.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

CAAD 9/7 was my first road bike...and I couldn't have chose a better starter bike. You are gonna LOVE the way it rides...once fitted properly!


----------



## camm_92 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. Im still looking and found a few more bike shops that carry other brands so the hunt is still on.


----------



## camm_92 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. Im still looking and found a few more bike shops that carry other brands so the hunt is still on.


----------

